# TiVo Series 2 Dual Tuner



## dewarrn1 (Jun 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270602404639

Most of the information is in the listing. I think that the most important point is that the unit's on-board NIC port is not working. If that's not a concern, it might be a steal. Alternatively, the associated account is eligible for the upgrade discount program if you're in the market for a new unit.


----------

